# First Millipedes - Orthoporus ornatus



## Tenevanica (Feb 20, 2016)

I was at the Rocky Mountain Reptile Expo this morning, and I picked up my very first millipedes. _Orthoporus ornatus, _specifically the "texas gold" variety were being sold at the expo, and since I have had my eye on millipedes before I decided to take two, both of them at about 4 1/2 inches. They were $10 each, and I took two at $15 because I had already purchased a tarantula from the same dealer. I know these are a decent beginner millipede species, but these are my first pedes so be as harsh as you want if I am making a massive mistake with their care. I'm keeping them in an 8 long X 4 wide X 6 high KK with about 4 inches of dfc substrate. The dfc substrate contains long fiber sphagnum moss, tree fern, fir bark, and panda moss. I was told that this substrate would support them. I added some oak leaves on top of the substrate for them to munch on. I will be supplementing their diet with dry dog food and occasionally an apple.

Aren't they cute?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 20, 2016)

Oohh, very nice!  I love the amber sort of look on them!

Is there any rotten wood in the cage? Most of what millipedes eat is rotten wood and dead leaves. A good substrate is a mix of rotten wood, dead leaves, and coconut fiber. Most of is should be the wood and the leaves though.

One thing to keep in mind is that this genus seems to like high ventilation, seeing as they come from an arid habitat. Still keep the substrate moist though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 20, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Oohh, very nice!  I love the amber sort of look on them!
> 
> Is there any rotten wood in the cage? Most of what millipedes eat is rotten wood and dead leaves. A good substrate is a mix of rotten wood, dead leaves, and coconut fiber. Most of is should be the wood and the leaves though.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that this genus seems to like high ventilation, seeing as they come from an arid habitat. Still keep the substrate moist though.


There is wood and leaves in the substrate, although the substrate I bought was meant for dartfrogs, so I don't believe any of it is rotting yet. It should start to decompose soon enough. Until then there are zoos that keep this species on fruits alone, so the apple slices should sustain them until the substrate starts to rot. The lid of the Kritter Keeper is highly ventilated. That was my plan all along. Keep a moist substrate with a low RH in the air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 20, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> There is wood and leaves in the substrate, although the substrate I bought was meant for dartfrogs, so I don't believe any of it is rotting yet. It should start to decompose soon enough. Until then there are zoos that keep this species on fruits alone, so the apple slices should sustain them until the substrate starts to rot. The lid of the Kritter Keeper is highly ventilated. That was my plan all along. Keep a moist substrate with a low RH in the air.


Ok then, sounds like you are caring for them nicely!  I wish this genus bred in captivity, they seem to be quite popular. We should get @Dean Rider to try and breed these, he seems to be good at getting desert invertebrates to breed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PinkyDinky (Feb 20, 2016)

Aw, congrats!

My first millipedes, four - well five feather millipedes, arrived in the mail today.

So exciting to be a milla parent, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 20, 2016)

PinkyDinky said:


> So exciting to be a milla parent, don't you think?


Indeed!


----------



## PinkyDinky (Feb 20, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Indeed!


Do you have any names picked out for yours? 

I'm calling mine Peaches, Cream, Strawberry, Shortcake, and Cupcake! The feather millipedes are so small, eep, I'm hoping that the breeder says its okay to add in others with them. 

Your millipedes are beautiful, by the way! I love their coloring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 20, 2016)

PinkyDinky said:


> Do you have any names picked out for yours?
> 
> I'm calling mine Peaches, Cream, Strawberry, Shortcake, and Cupcake! The feather millipedes are so small, eep, I'm hoping that the breeder says its okay to add in others with them.
> 
> Your millipedes are beautiful, by the way! I love their coloring.


I do not have any names picked out. Maybe you could suggest some? 
Feather millipedes are cute, and they're made down-right adorable when you give them those names.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol I just watched the video, the music is so dramatic, like the soundtrack to an epic fight scene, and meanwhile we are just looking at these millipedes that are moving at the speed of molasses, calmly wandering their cage.  Good footage, more people need to make videos of their bugs!


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 20, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Lol I just watched the video, the music is so dramatic, like the soundtrack to an epic fight scene, and meanwhile we are just looking at these millipedes that are moving at the speed of molasses, calmly wandering their cage.  Good footage, more people need to make videos of their bugs!


Thanks! I thought the music was fitting, as millipedes are these cryptic animals that are rarely seen by people. The music gives the video a mysterious vibe. I find the music calming, but somewhat intense at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 20, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Thanks! I thought the music was fitting, as millipedes are these cryptic animals that are rarely seen by people. The music gives the video a mysterious vibe. I find the music calming, but somewhat intense at the same time.


Ah I see!  It is a great video, I hope the pedes do well for you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

Aww they are pretty! I'm not really a big fan of herbivores, but I would like to get some large millas sometime. My sister had two giant african millas, but they both died  Now of course they are impossible to obtain in the hobby


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 21, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Aww they are pretty! I'm not really a big fan of herbivores, but I would like to get some large millas sometime. My sister had two giant african millas, but they both died  Now of course they are impossible to obtain in the hobby


It depends on what you're looking for, but millipedes are actually very regularly available. If you're looking an AGB, you're out of luck, but _Narceus americanus _and _Chicobolus spinigerus _are almost always available from sites like bugsincyberspace.com


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 21, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> It depends on what you're looking for, but millipedes are actually very regularly available. If you're looking an AGB, you're out of luck, but _Narceus americanus _and _Chicobolus spinigerus _are almost always available from sites like bugsincyberspace.com


Oh yes, I know  Just the AGB is what I meant. It's so sadly ironic that they died and now they are not allowed, but I think I like O. ornatus a lot, they interest me hmmm, should start saving for my next invert shopping spree


----------

